# Berlin, anyone been there lately.



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

It's a long drive from Belluno, but we are thinking of going there after we visit my daughter in Lucerne, Switzerland. So I am looking for any info, ideas, etc.


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Its a beautiful city, fantastic.

Can't think where to start, there's so much to do.
Its got an excellent public transport system, there's lots of museums and I spent ages looking at the history of the wall.

At one point there's was a long information point on a stretch of the wall all documented in pictures, photographs and words about the rise of Hitler, Fascinating stuff.

Then Checkpoint Charlie, the most famous of the crossing points from West to East where they used to allow Westerners to go into the East to visit, on a day pass, when the wall was up. It was really interesting reading how people used to try and make their escapes from the East to the West. Lots got shot doing this. All the history of this is in the Checkpoint Charlie museum.

The Kurfurstendam is the main shopping street, so much there. One store we went in called Ka De We, the biggest department store in Europe, like the Harrods of Berlin, only bigger. I was mesmerised by the floors in there and the choice. Wonderful food halls, selling everything you could dream/wish for. The prices were something else. On the toy floor there a girls pink Barbie table football for only 20,000 euros :roll: We bought a couple of drinks in there and had a snack and I,m still paying it off weekly and that was after putting down a large down payment :lol: 

Don't forget the Reichstag and Brandenburg gate.

All in all a wonderful city, really enjoyed it. You need at least a week to do it justice.

If your going in the MH don't stay in Spandau, we had a bad experience there which I posted about on here. We stayed in Tegel Stellplatze which was about a 10 minute cycle ride to get to the U-bahn and into Berlin.

Caroline used to live there(In Spandau) in 1982=1984 before the wall came down in 1989, it was so different for her when we went back the year before last. I think change for the better she said.

Don't miss going, Enjoy.

Paul.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

Paul, thanks can can you tell me more. I have Autoroute map with several locations listed around Berlin. There are two that say Spandau. I did find Tegel. It shows two sites which one did you use.

Did you take your bikes on the U-bahn then ride them in the center?

I also see a Reisemobilstation more in the center called Mitte. Do you know what that is like?

John


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Hi John.

Sorry not got back sooner, I have just finished work.
We were using the Bord Atlas 2009.

We first went to the Reisemobilhafen Berlin(Berlin-Spandau) on page 152, the one near the airport, there is another at the marina, we did not try this one.
We had a drive around the Spandau one as Caroline used to live in Spandau in the early 1980's(Although not this part of it). It looked really rough and un kept with large weeds growing through the concrete, the area the Stellplatze was situated in was very run down. We thought we are not staying here and drove out(We had pulled up for about 30 seconds tops before making the decision). Just after we got out a woman came running up and demanded payment in full she said as we had pulled up. She would call the police if we did not pay. I was polite but firm with her shall we say and we just drove on. I did a full report on here about it.

There is only one Berlin-Tegel in our 2009 Bord Atlas on page 153. WohnmobilPark Berlin it is called. The Co-ordinates are 52 35' 44'' N 13 17' 21'' E
It was ok I would say, about 10mins cycle ride to Tegel. We left the bikes at the U-Bahn in Tegel for going into the city.
We did not try the Berlin-Mitte stellplatze so can't help you there.

We used the tourist bus that travels around the city which was very convenient.

Paul.


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

jhelm said:


> Paul, thanks can can you tell me more. I have Autoroute map with several locations listed around Berlin. There are two that say Spandau. I did find Tegel. It shows two sites which one did you use.
> 
> Did you take your bikes on the U-bahn then ride them in the center?
> 
> ...


John

Berlin Mitte is at the junction of Chaussee Strasse and Boyen Strasse (Chaussee Strasse 82) at N52.53829 / E13.37268. It's basic but safe (in the Turkish quarter), the gates are locked at night, don't know what the prices are like now, but 5 years ago the were charging €17 per night.

However, this stellplatz is only a matter of 20 minutes walk from the centre of Berlin, and is well worth the price, whatever it may be, the 'S'Bahn runs right past the gate if you don't feel like walking, and the current price for a 'Tageskarte' (day ticket) which permits travel on all buses, trams, 'S' Bahn, 'U' Bahn is only €6.70 (last week)and is worth every cent.

Enjoy

Keith (Sprokit) (Currently in Poland)


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

We are staying at Berlin Mette, best thing is the location close to everything. We are riding our bikes all over which is very easy due to all the bike routes. It is always full this time of year, one has to be ready to move in before 10am. We had to wait overnight parking on the street. The facilities suck, one of everything for all these campers. And the dumping etc. is right at the entrance which creates a traffic problem. But since we ride the bikes and the location is perfect I can't complain too much. The price is 24 euro a night, which includes a tight parking area and electricity.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Agree with the last post, stayed earlier this month.
Queues for the shower etc but perfect for the city with the U-Bahn outside the gate.
At 34 degrees C during our visit we cut our stay short but generally it's one of those city centre sites where you grin and bear it for the location :wink:


----------

